# LYFT APP automatically starts trip!



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

This has happened 4 times now, I am using an iPhone and waze. Pax drops pin a block away from where they really are. I drive to pin, tap "arrived" then I get the call, "where are you? you are a block away" OK I drive towards the pax who at this point is NOT in car or even in sight, the app starts trip, waze says "lets go". What's up with this? Usually I do the "cancel no show" but these rides are in a honeyhole I get long rides from so worth a little effort.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> This has happened 4 times now, I am using an iPhone and waze. Pax drops pin a block away from where they really are. I drive to pin, tap "arrived" then I get the call, "where are you? you are a block away" OK I drive towards the pax who at this point is NOT in car or even in sight, the app starts trip, waze says "lets go". What's up with this?


Id bet it's starting it because you left the pin so it thinks you started the drive. Why are you not just sitting at the pin and collecting cancel fee if they aren't there? Not your fault they can't place a pin.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> This has happened 4 times now, I am using an iPhone and waze. Pax drops pin a block away from where they really are. I drive to pin, tap "arrived" then I get the call, "where are you? you are a block away" OK I drive towards the pax who at this point is NOT in car or even in sight, the app starts trip, waze says "lets go". What's up with this?


Been this way for ever. Drivers do forget to start manually, so I guess this is a fail safe. Usually the extra cost is so minimal that customers don't notice, I've never had anyone comment on it. It will let you cancel the ride at least, after it's started, just did it today in fact, though I had moved only a block when I cancelled. Probably should have just waited and cancelled as a no show, but she was on the phone bit..ching at me because I wasn't where her pin wasn't, all the more reason I suppose to charge her the $5. Live and learn.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Been this way for ever. Drivers do forget to start manually, so I guess this is a fail safe. Usually the extra cost is so minimal that customers don't notice, I've never had anyone comment on it. It will let you cancel the ride at least, after it's started, just did it today in fact, though I had moved only a block when I cancelled.


 if driver cancels then they get nothing....correct?



Ezridax said:


> Id bet it's starting it because you left the pin so it thinks you started the drive. Why are you not just sitting at the pin and collecting cancel fee if they aren't there? Not your fault they can't place a pin.


 These are locations where I get long rides, worth a little extra hassle.


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

If you move more than half a block after "arriving", it marks them as being in your car.

Always plan a final last turn before arriving so that you can keep driving straight if it doesn't feel right.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah if you cancel after the trip starts you get nothing. This recently happened so I left a 1-star explaining the situation and how I waited more then 5 minutes, and the rating was not a reflection on the passenger or should be on me blah blah but it's been a weekend I've heard nothing back.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

This has always driven me nuts, I've had it where Waze has put me on the wrong side of the road, and I don't realize it until I've pulled over and hit the arrive button, and have to turn around to get to the correct side of the street (which I cannot always just bust a U turn right there, sometimes I have to go down the street a bit to be able to). I get why it is there, I just wish there was a a way to turn the "feature" off.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

my first thought was this is Lyft's way of reducing "cancel no show fees"... I think so.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Stay at the pin, and don't answer your phone!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

When that happens it shows as 'on a trip' on the passengers phone. I had someone get mad at me over it. I cancelled and left his ass in the road. Got $5 from support.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

How do I get the $5.00 cancel fee? I thought Lyft required a phone contact prior to anyone cancelling to get the fee?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft is very stingy with its fees, they don't want to pay even if you meet the requirements. Just make a note of the time and send them an email. They will refund you the fee.


----------



## Stromile (Aug 16, 2017)

If you've pushed arrived and then have to move. Just turn your phone's location off AKA GPS. Before you move. Andriod makes it very easy, just pull down your quick tab. I'm sure Apple is just as easy. I've done this many times so that I can still cancel if need be.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Stromile said:


> If you've pushed arrived and then have to move. Just turn your phone's location off AKA GPS. Before you move. Andriod makes it very easy, just pull down your quick tab. I'm sure Apple is just as easy. I've done this many times so that I can still cancel if need be.


 Problem is it pushes "arrived" on it's own! once I move 15-20 ft from the pin, then if there is a need to cancel I don't get any "no show" fee. I have been cheated out of 4- no show fees because pax places pin blocks away and when I call they are mad and rude, I don't want them in the car, guaranteed 1*. The only way I can see to deal with this is to only accept very close LYFT pings so I am not out resources if trip cancels. Then if they placed pin in wrong place cancel immediately, BUT as much as this is happening it could hurt my cancel rate real bad. I guess when working for Lyft I will need to expect to be cheated out of a few "no shows" every now and then.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Problem is it pushes "arrived" on it's own! once I move 15-20 ft from the pin, then if there is a need to cancel I don't get any "no show" fee. I have been cheated out of 4- no show fees because pax places pin blocks away and when I call they are mad and rude, I don't want them in the car, guaranteed 1*. The only way I can see to deal with this is to only accept very close LYFT pings so I am not out resources if trip cancels. Then if they placed pin in wrong place cancel immediately, BUT as much as this is happening it could hurt my cancel rate real bad. I guess when working for Lyft I will need to expect to be cheated out of a few "no shows" every now and then.


Yep, pax can select 'already in car'...this is rare, and has happened only once or twice to me.


----------



## Stromile (Aug 16, 2017)

Agreed, I wouldn't want them in car either. Once is "auto-arrives" and you need/want to move, if your GPS is turned off, your car in the app will stay right there, regardless of your movement. And you can still collect. Had to do this in a couple situations, works great.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Drive to the pin and wait. Screenshot at 4:40 seconds. That number the pax calls on is assigned to you. Send a text to that number "Lyft driver here. Waiting at pin for 5 minutes, still need a ride?" Send the text message. Screenshot sent message. Go back to pick-up screen, screenshot with timer run out. Cancel as no-show and drive away. If CS gives you any grief, you've got screenshots to back up your claim.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Stromile said:


> Agreed, I wouldn't want them in car either. Once is "auto-arrives" and you need/want to move, if your GPS is turned off, your car in the app will stay right there, regardless of your movement. And you can still collect. Had to do this in a couple situations, works great.


 so just close out waze or turn on "airplane mode" ?



surlywynch said:


> Drive to the pin and wait. Screenshot at 4:40 seconds. That number the pax calls on is assigned to you. Send a text to that number "Lyft driver here. Waiting at pin for 5 minutes, still need a ride?" Send the text message. Screenshot sent message. Go back to pick-up screen, screenshot with timer run out. Cancel as no-show and drive away. If CS gives you any grief, you've got screenshots to back up your claim.


* PERFECT* so a text to pax qualifies for attempt to contact pax? Thought only phone calls qualified.


----------



## Stromile (Aug 16, 2017)

No, don't do either one. Airplane mode won't cut off location with my phone. If you pull the quick tabs on the top of your screen, on Android phones. There is a tab that is specifically location. It's really GPS but they call it location. If you turn that off your vehicle stay right next to the pain regardless of where you go. And just turn it back on when you need to navigate.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> ...Thought only phone calls qualified.


"I tried to call, but the call disconnected."


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Stromile said:


> No, don't do either one. Airplane mode won't cut off location with my phone. If you pull the quick tabs on the top of your screen, on Android phones. There is a tab that is specifically location. It's really GPS but they call it location. If you turn that off your vehicle stay right next to the pain regardless of where you go. And just turn it back on when you need to navigate.


 ah ha! found it on iPhone, it's under privacy> location services. Can't Lyft see that you intentionally turned this off?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> How do I get the $5.00 cancel fee? I thought Lyft required a phone contact prior to anyone cancelling to get the fee?


How to get your cancel fee: Drive to the pin. Confirm arrival. Don't answer the phone. When five minutes have expired, call the pax and hang up when they answer.

i always check the pax destination when I arrive. If it is a long ride, I may call right away and verify the location because I will make more than $3.75 on the ride.


----------



## Stromile (Aug 16, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> ah ha! found it on iPhone, it's under privacy> location services. Can't Lyft see that you intentionally turned this off?


I doubt it, I can't be sure but had no issue doing it when needed. Like anything else, I guess if you don't abuse it. It's not an issue.


----------



## BattleBornUberChic (Apr 15, 2017)

I love that it does that! At Least once a week I'll get a ping that sends me out to the 'burbs and when I get there and hit arrive I see that their little yellow person isn't next to the pin so when I call them to let them know I'm there they'll tell me they're drink and still downtown. They apologize and I tell them they sent me to their home but I'm more than happy to come get them if they still want me as their driver, which they always do, and I get paid for the round trip!


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> How do I get the $5.00 cancel fee? I thought Lyft required a phone contact prior to anyone cancelling to get the fee?


No contact is required to get the CANX fee. I do it all the time, 5 min no show and cancel without contacting the pax. I've never been screwed out of a cancel fee from Lyft, they've paid me every one that was owed to me.


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Im not sure if I understood the situation but here is what i think .....

If u arrive at destination and confirming arrival the timer shows up on screen but if you drive little more while you waiting the trip we'll start automatically.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

LVC said:


> No contact is required to get the CANX fee. I do it all the time, 5 min no show and cancel without contacting the pax. I've never been screwed out of a cancel fee from Lyft, they've paid me every one that was owed to me.


Technically, Lyft expects you to at least call the pax before cancelling.

Source:
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214219597-No-show-policy-for-drivers


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> This has happened 4 times now, I am using an iPhone and waze. Pax drops pin a block away from where they really are. I drive to pin, tap "arrived" then I get the call, "where are you? you are a block away" OK I drive towards the pax who at this point is NOT in car or even in sight, the app starts trip, waze says "lets go". What's up with this? Usually I do the "cancel no show" but these rides are in a honeyhole I get long rides from so worth a little effort.


All this great advice. There is a huge margin of error in where the pax is and where the pin is placed, often times. The paxs does not realise this. The pin is a nuisance and I wish it was gone as many paxs do not understand how to use it. On the home page, is a symbol of a human waving. Your phone will automatically switch to that when you arrive. Is that the same location as the pin ?? If not - go to the waving man. That is your paxs. You also need to stop the GPS from continuing the journey. Simply bring up the map screen and X it. When person is in car, start it again.
When this self start gets bad, I remove the Lyft app and reinstall.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Technically, Lyft expects you to at least call the pax before cancelling.
> 
> Source:
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214219597-No-show-policy-for-drivers


Technically doesn't mean a thing, reality is a driver can get paid a cancellation fee even if the driver makes no attempt to contact the passenger. I know I've received many CANX fees from Lyft as well as Uber without contacting the passengers. Never got a notification about it from either company.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Mustafuoco said:


> Im not sure if I understood the situation but here is what i think .....
> 
> If u arrive at destination and confirming arrival the timer shows up on screen but if you drive little more while you waiting the trip we'll start automatically.


 yes this is what happens. Tap "arrive", confirm "arrive" roll wheels 25' trip automatically starts as if PAX is in the car even though they are not in the car....... real PITA when they have placed pin in wrong place 3 blocks away in dangerous traffic.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

As others stated, turn location services off, when ready, turn back on. At airport, we can't wait here, get kicked out if passenger not there ready to get in, so I don't hit arrive until I confirm passenger is there.

Turning location services off will trigger "lost connection" SMS messages, just ignore them until you enable LS again.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

perfect thanks DidlDo


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

disabling location services woks wonders


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> This has happened 4 times now, I am using an iPhone and waze. Pax drops pin a block away from where they really are. I drive to pin, tap "arrived" then I get the call, "where are you? you are a block away" OK I drive towards the pax who at this point is NOT in car or even in sight, the app starts trip, waze says "lets go". What's up with this? Usually I do the "cancel no show" but these rides are in a honeyhole I get long rides from so worth a little effort.


Go to address on your phone, wait four minutes if customer does not come out then call. They might be trying to pin ride out of a surge zone. Then have you drive somewhere else, stay put if that is the case at 5 minutes collect $5.00. Some eff customers think by hitting start ride from their end it stops the 5 minute countdown, samething call customer if not there in allotted time take the money and teach them a lesson to be ready when ordering FUBER or Lyft. DON'T DRIVE AROUND BECAUSE THESE LITTLE SHITS WILL CLAIM THAT YOU STARTED THE RIDE AND THEY WANT RIDE CREDITS.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stromile said:


> Agreed, I wouldn't want them in car either. Once is "auto-arrives" and you need/want to move, if your GPS is turned off, your car in the app will stay right there, regardless of your movement. And you can still collect. Had to do this in a couple situations, works great.


Couldn't we do that to shuffle ANY pax who isn't toes on the curb?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

unPat said:


> Lyft is very stingy with its fees, they don't want to pay even if you meet the requirements. Just make a note of the time and send them an email. They will refund you the fee.


They also recently added tips to daily earning totals but not cancel fees, so they obviously don t want to let you know that you are getting paid for them easier.

Why risking letting drivers thinking they made less money per day boggles my mind


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Couldn't we do that to shuffle ANY pax who isn't toes on the curb?


Yes, although Lyft is clamping down on things like this. They already tell drivers off for calling the pax and getting them to cancel, and for not driving towards the pax. I wouldn't be surprised if they tackle shuffling next.


----------

